

What is worth its weight in gold? - partoa
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/08/what-is-worth-i.html

======
ryanmahoski
Antimatter, most expensive substance on Earth. $62.5 trillion an ounce
according to nasa.

~~~
dangoldin
It may be me but it seems odd to be measure antimatter in terms of ounces. I'd
measure it in grams but then the fact that it's anti matter would indicate
that we should measure it in anti grams. Hmm..

